# How to fix 0xc0000142



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

Can anyone help? Every time I install anything it gives me this error, and now it has started happening on other things as well so please help.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

As a basis, please give us the make and model of your computer along with any anti-virus programs you have installed and/or running.

As far as looking for a solution to this, ordinarily this error message is displayed when a program wasn't installed correctly. Normally a fresh installation or restarting of the computer will do the trick. If you've tried the latter, then the former is what we have to assume. Now the likeliness of all (I'm assuming several, correct me if I'm wrong) the programs you've tried installing, being uninstalled incorrectly is very low. So this leads me to assume there is not something wrong with the programs, but perhaps your harddrive or some setting.

What are the names of the programs you've tried downloading and/or installing which give you this error message?


----------



## englishtown (Apr 15, 2010)

This error 0xc0000142 is the application one. 

Usually a reboot will fix the issue but you may need to do some other things to resolve it permanently, none of which are for the faint of heart. But don't worry worst case is you have to reinstall your whole system. It will not cause any hardware damage.

In order to fix this error the first thing I would do is see if it is happening to one or more applications. If more than one then you will probably want to do a sfc /scannow from a dos prompt on the install disk. This will scan all the system files and replace them with known good versions for the OS. Once the process is complete reboot your machine. It is important to note that these are form the OS so your applications may have issues and need to be re-installed if they happen to use one of the files that are replaced. Although if they use the file chances are you will be fine.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

TheShooter93 said:


> As a basis, please give us the make and model of your computer along with any anti-virus programs you have installed and/or running.
> 
> As far as looking for a solution to this, ordinarily this error message is displayed when a program wasn't installed correctly. Normally a fresh installation or restarting of the computer will do the trick. If you've tried the latter, then the former is what we have to assume. Now the likeliness of all (I'm assuming several, correct me if I'm wrong) the programs you've tried installing, being uninstalled incorrectly is very low. So this leads me to assume there is not something wrong with the programs, but perhaps your harddrive or some setting.
> 
> What are the names of the programs you've tried downloading and/or installing which give you this error message?


OK,from the top, I have a HP G60-645NR Notebook, it came with windows 7. I have zoomtown security and thats all my anti-virus. I have tried installing Visual studio C# express edition, XNA game studio, Dawn of war beta, a Civilization IV mapmaker, a kotor mod tool kit, steam, and lastly Unreal Development Kit. None of the installations execpt steam, could even start because of the error. Steam worked but when it starts up it says that stupid error and it ticks me off.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Follow englishtown's advice and you should be good to go.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

where do i find that?


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

hello?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Scroll up.
http://forums.techguy.org/7436226-post3.html


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

But I cant find sfc /scannow


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you mean you can't find it? It's a command. You type it in the Run box or at a command prompt.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah well normaly it puts up a list of thing but when I put it in and click on it it says that stupid error 0xc0000142 so what now?


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok i am stupid. i tryed to open the comand promp but the error poped up


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Could you post more information about the error? A screen shot would really help. There must be some other text in the error message or at least something in the title bar of the error box that pops up.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok here


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click the _*Start*_ button, *Run* (or type Run in the search bar and hit Enter on Windows Vista or Windows 7), and then type the following: *sfc /scannow*

This should replace any corrupted or missing files and fix the problem you're having with the application.

You should get a pop-up relatively similar to that of the one attached.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I strongly suspect some type of malware. Post a HijackThis log.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You can download HijackThis here:
http://www.combofix.org/downloadhjt.php

Copy and paste the results of the log in the next post.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

and again the error


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

it says there is no log file? how do i make one?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Once you launch the program you should be given several options. Pick the first one entitled *Do a System Scan and Save a Logfile*. If you're past this screen, click "*Scan*" on the bottom left corner.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok yeah i did then it pops up a untitled notepad


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Copy and paste the log into the next post. (Right click, Copy then Right click, Paste).


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

What log?


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

It was a blank untitled notepad!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Once you click "Do a System Scan and save a logfile" it should show you the log in the notepad file. Try relaunching the program and performing a scan. Then see if you get a log and post it here if possible.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok did that and this is what happened.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, whatever virus is on your computer is blocking your ability to do basically anything.

What I need you to do is reboot your computer, but during startup tap *F8* once every second. This will bring you to a black screen with white text. Using your *Arrow Keys* highlight the option _*Safe Mode With Networking*_.

Once you've accessed Windows, launch Internet Explorer and download Malwarebytes Antimalware:
http://download.cnet.com/3001-8022_4-10804572.html?spi=6d357a279a53d60d134aeb3e0972242b∂=dl-10804572

Install it (if possible) in Safe Mode. Then run it and remove viruses.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok what now i got rid of 6 Virus's so whats next?


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok here is pictures of what the thing says hope its the same as a log


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

Limewire strikes again ;(


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

help?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

why should it be moved to malware

lets have some details about what is wrong first 

what program gives this error & when


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

OK,from the top, I have a HP G60-645NR Notebook, it came with windows 7. I have zoomtown security and thats all my anti-virus. I have tried installing Visual studio C# express edition, XNA game studio, Dawn of war beta, a Civilization IV mapmaker, a kotor mod tool kit, steam, and lastly Unreal Development Kit. None of the installations execpt steam, could even start because of the error. Steam worked but when it starts up it says that stupid error. I have posted screenshots of the problem on this thread so there you go.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

generally in windows 7 64bit, that error is casued by UAC problems or permissions errors and very rarely by malware

are you using an admin account when installing these priograms

Have you gpot UAC turned on or off, if on, what setting is it on. 

it can very often be the security software blocking access to the installers 

Zoomtown, uses a customied version of F-secure internet security & a common problem with that is blocking access to installers 

My suggestion is make sure you are using an admin account with UAC set to high and allow all prompts to escalate 

make sure all installers are in downloads folder on your computer or on a cd/dvd 

Disconnect from net

uninstall security suite & try
if it installs OK then, let us know


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok can you explain how to do that please?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to start/search & type uac

the top item should be change user account settings, select it , then move the slider to teh top position,( always notify me) press OK etc 

see if install work then

if not then uninstall security suite & try


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok how do uninstal security suite


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

exactly the same way as you uninstall any other program 

control panel > add remove programs & look for it


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

cant find it


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

run this so we can see what it is called

Download *RSIT* (random's system information tool) from here to your desktop, then click on the *RSIT.exe* to start the scan.

If necessary allow it to locate or download a copy of HijackThis as needed.

Once the scan completes a textbox will open - copy/paste those contents here for review please. The log can also be found at C:\rsit\log.txt.

*RSIT will also create a second log*, info.txt, which will be minimized to your taskbar. Post that here as well please (it will also be stored at C:\rsit\info.txt).

You can use separate posts here when replying and posting the log files if needed.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok again with the problems.


dvk01 said:


> run this so we can see what it is called
> 
> Download *RSIT* (random's system information tool) from here to your desktop, then click on the *RSIT.exe* to start the scan.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

just ignore that error, it should continue & make a log


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

ok well when i click "ok" it closes the window and so no log.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try this one instead then

Download to Desktop: DDS by sUBs from one of these locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.com
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

double click DDS.scr to run

When complete, DDS.txt will open.

Click Yes for Optional Scan.
Save both reports to your desktop.
DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Attach the contents of both logs back here.


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

Didnt work


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

in that case, there is nothing we can do except format & reinstall windows

If none of the tools we use to look at the system work, then we can't do anything at all


----------



## Demon6324236 (Jun 10, 2010)

can you use the pics on the second to last post on page two. to tell what Hijackthis needs to get rid of?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

NO

using hijackthis will not fix anythiung as there are no simplke entries to delete to do it


----------

